# Gator the superstar



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, maybe not, but I thought I'd share anyway 
The FSU film school used Gator for a student project and their commercial made it to the finalists! He plays a small role, but he loved being the center of attention from the whole set and he even got to drink some Diet Coke!

Link: http://www.ccrfa.com/ccrfa/ go to "2008 Finalists" and select "The Showdown".


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Way cool! So does Gator prefer diet over regular??


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Very cool! Look out canine actors! A new star is rising!


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

That is pretty cool. I always enjoy their short movies. I really liked the face licking.  

Julie


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, guys! 
The face licking took quite a bit of finesse and several takes. There was some confusion on Gator's part as to exactly what to do with the guy laying on the floor...I'm sure most of you can imagine. 

Mike, oh no, definitely regular. Diet is for wimps.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That is super. 
"The Gator man."


----------



## Betty Mathena (Apr 19, 2006)

That's just the neatest thing I have seen in a while!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

That was really cool! Gator did a great job.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL That was good. Gator did a great job.


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

Hope you guys win! That was neat overall. I thought for sure Gator was going to go after the ball. =D> (Applause)


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

It's good to see that side of Gator.
Here is his other side: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eSmMK4SqRk


Check him out. WOW


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Shudda been a Gator..Aid commercial!    
Cool commercial!


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone!
I had nothing at all to do with the writing or filming of the commercial, I just provided the dog. I talked to the director a couple days ago and they want to use him for another commercial coming up, too. He described this next project as some anti-cruelty thing and they wanted to chain Gator to a tree and have him react as though being abused by someone. The director was confused as to why I thought that was so funny. We'll see what we come up with, lol. 

Bob, several of the students offered him Gatorade throughout the day 

Jerry, it's always nice to have a versatile dog


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You betcha.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

I have had Gator that close to my face as has Ken Hungerford and Jay Lyda and Chris Duhon and Mike Kitchens and Justin Eimer and has...... I am not sure any of us would lay on the floor and let him lick coke off our face Diet or Regular......


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Matt Hammond said:


> I have had Gator that close to my face as has Ken Hungerford and Jay Lyda and Chris Duhon and Mike Kitchens and Justin Eimer and has...... I am not sure any of us would lay on the floor and let him lick coke off our face Diet or Regular......


How about Dr. Pepper?
He's got it out for Ken pretty good but truthfully any of the rest of you could do the same thing (under the same circumstances we shot on set) and he'd just lick your face as well. Now, whether any of you would be WILLING and whether it's worth finding out is another story. 
I definitely would'nt advise it after a carjacking scenario, though, no


----------



## Rebecca Santana (May 16, 2007)

kristina that is just awesome! He sure was looking good on film, seems to be a natural!


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

See if next time they want him to bite for the camera, you know some decoys that we'll help ya. :razz:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Matt Hammond said:


> I have had Gator that close to my face as has Ken Hungerford and Jay Lyda and Chris Duhon and Mike Kitchens and Justin Eimer and has...... I am not sure any of us would lay on the floor and let him lick coke off our face Diet or Regular......[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Matt, are you sure Mike feels that way? I mean I did see him on the ground Saturday! I'm just joking. All of you decoys did a great job.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did my best to buy that dog, Kristina just wouldn't negotiate at all. I was really impressed with that dog. I was also very impressed with the handler, she did a fantastic job with that dog. I'd also take this opportunity to say, Matt, you could work my dogs any time. I really think you are a very good decoy. Very intuitive and quick to react to what a particular dog needs at the precise moment. Of course I realize catching Gator is merely survival mode, but you are a good decoy. All the decoys at the trial did a great job.

My offer still stands for Gator though.

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

David, would you go maybe $250.00 now?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> David, would you go maybe $250.00 now?


Ha ha, ya know, I just might be able to come up with that.

DFrost


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I did my best to buy that dog, Kristina just wouldn't negotiate at all. I was really impressed with that dog. I was also very impressed with the handler, she did a fantastic job with that dog. I'd also take this opportunity to say, Matt, you could work my dogs any time. I really think you are a very good decoy. Very intuitive and quick to react to what a particular dog needs at the precise moment. Of course I realize catching Gator is merely survival mode, but you are a good decoy. All the decoys at the trial did a great job.
> 
> My offer still stands for Gator though.
> 
> DFrost



WATCH OUT MATT! 
......When a cadaver dog handler offers to let you work their dog, I'd start getting REALLY nervous. 


Seriously though, David, thanks for the compliments! 
It was great to meet you, It's nice to finally put faces to several names!




David Frost said:


> Ha ha, ya know, I just might be able to come up with that.
> 
> DFrost


I'll just let you guys know if I decide to list him on Ebay, okay? 
That way you can just work it out between you and maybe you'll get into a bidding war and I'll be able to afford a bona-fide pedigreed rabbit with all of the profits! In the mean time (while I'm building my rabbit hutch and all), I'll just keep right on teaching him how to negotiate with decoys.


----------



## Matt Hammond (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks David, that really means alot.


----------



## Chris Duhon (May 24, 2007)

Hey David, you REALLY need to fix that damn bail out!!


----------

